# Western NY Hobby Keeper



## Mr.N (Jan 20, 2013)

The title to this message may be premature seeing as how the only thing I'm "keeping" at the moment are some notes from my local beekeeping association's "beginner course" and a copy of my check for the deposit on two nucs from a local apiary -- but that's enough to make it feel like a commitment at this point.

Anyway, the Western NY and hobby parts are accurate enough. 

So I've dabbled in chickens, rabbits, and cows, but having moved off the farm and my new place being mostly lawn and woods and without any substantial outbuildings for the keeping of livestock and feed, it seemed like honey might be a good hobby crop for this place.

I have almost zero experience in insect husbandry, and a typical to slightly elevated fear of stinging critters, which to me seem like two good reasons to dive into this.

My local apiary was very helpful in aiding me in creating a list of necessities to have on hand when my nucs arrive and I was impressed with the welcoming and genuine attitudes of the folks in the beekeeping association (WNYHPA) during the course they taught. So far my experience with beekeepers has been quite good and I look forward to getting to know more in the community.

Initially, I was thinking of going horizontal top bar but I think I'll start with a more success orientated approach and cut my teeth on the method that's most familiar to the majority of my local community. Maybe when I've developed some confidence in my skills I'll broaden my scope to include this alluring minimalist approach. . . and maybe not. We'll see. 

If I'm allowed to ask for advice in this welcome forum, it would be what's my best choice for a beginner beekeeper's instruction manual? My nuc provider recommended the author Roger Morse, but he couldn't recall the title and I can't tell which of his might be the best. Any thoughts or other recommendations? I'm sure I'll search the main forums further as well, but direct advice is certainly welcome.

Thanks for reading.


----------



## Lazer128 (Dec 15, 2012)

Welcome to the site! I'm a newbie so you won't get any advice from me. I look forward to learning from the good folks on here that answer your questions.


----------



## Rader Sidetrack (Nov 30, 2011)

Welcome to Beesource!

I find Michael Bush's site very helpful:
http://www.bushfarms.com/bees.htm
If you want, you can buy his book, but as he says, most of the book is available for free on his site.


----------



## dixiebooks (Jun 21, 2010)

surely you have already seen it but, if not, here is a link to the KY Beekeepers guide: http://www.kyagr.com/statevet/documents/OSV_BEE_BeekeepingGuide.pdf

Here is the one for TN: http://bees.tennessee.edu/publications/BeekeepingInTennessee.pdf

Also, for online sources, www.bushfarms.com cannot be underestimated.

Good luck.

-js


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome Mr. N! 
The New Complete Guide to Beekeeping, by Roger Morse


----------

